# Chopper



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

This is just for fun, if you guys had an unlimited amount of money and any one of these: http://www.axiomcycles.com/pages/item/vtwin/Rolling_Chassis.htm
what would you do with it?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very cool Lexus,

I can't wait to see that smooooth chopper done. How are you badging that as a Toyota? Demolay, I would fill one of those frames with an AC motor and as much Lithium as I could fit. And no battery covers for me. I personally prefer the old-style, stripped down to the basics, idea of a chopper. 

EV CHOPPERS RULE!!!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lexus said:


> Easy, go to Toyota, buy badges and stick on the Bike
> 
> I was thinking of making it a Lamborhini but decided I like Toyotas Better ....
> 
> ...


 
Okay you got me. I was thinking license/title when you did clearly state "badge".

I was quite sure that your side covers were designed to make the bike more aerodynamic. Unfortunately, and I'm speaking from the experience of riding mine, the riding position on a chopper makes you, the rider, the most UNaerodynamic part of the bike. I'm pushing a substantial amount of wind by 35mph on mine. I like the wind in my face, but it sure cuts into the range.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lexus, please don't change your plans or goals because of anything I said. Choppers, like hot rods, are an extension of the builder's character. Build what YOU want to. 

As for going faster -  That just takes more money  - Ask Bill Dube (Killacycle)! An unlimited budget can do wonders for the results of your build.
edit-I'm not suggesting that Bill has an unlimited budget - I know he struggles to keep the Killacycle going.

I actually think you will have more success reaching the speed goal of 100mph than the range goal of 100 miles, with a chopper. The range is where the drag is really going to hurt you. Unless that 100 mile range is at 15mph .

As always though, it's just my opinion. YMMV

Later,
Keith


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

BINGO ... I posted about my Chopper over 1 year ago before OCC came out with their chopper that looks like mine .. So i can put money on it they took my idea after I send a number of companies informtion for a Chassis for the EV Parts...


The Chopper Idea
I sent email to companies trying to find a chassis for my EV Chopper 













OCC Chopper release This Year ...












If they have stolen my IDEA I want to know what I can do about it. This was designed for my wife and family.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lex,

I don't think that they stole your idea. They have built a lot of choppers over the years with that style of frame.

Later,
Keith


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

kek_63 said:


> Lex,
> 
> I don't think that they stole your idea. They have built a lot of choppers over the years with that style of frame.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe not stolen the complete idea, but no one ever enclosed the batteries like I did. Everyone left them open.











Nothing I can do about it anyway, I never had my design copyrighted or patented, so good luck to OCC and Siemens. Besides in Feb 2010 I head in to Hospital for dual Hip Replacement and will be off my feet for another 6 months. So my Chopper and other EVs will be once again placed on the back burner until I am mobile again.

Good Luck to all those whose are building their EVs!


----------

